# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Denimi ne Ferr,proporcional?

## Kleant Rrera

Si besimtar i krishtere gjithmone me ka "munduar" nje pyetje: A eshte denimi ne Ferr proporcional? Dua te them a ka mekat ne kete Toke aq te madh sa justifikon denimin ne Ferr,sepse ne e dime qe eshte i tmerrshem dhe i perjetshem. Do doja te dija mendimin tuaj. Faleminderit.

----------


## Peniel

> Si besimtar i krishtere gjithmone me ka "munduar" nje pyetje: A eshte denimi ne Ferr proporcional? Dua te them a ka mekat ne kete Toke aq te madh sa justifikon denimin ne Ferr,sepse ne e dime qe eshte i tmerrshem dhe i perjetshem. Do doja te dija mendimin tuaj. Faleminderit.


Përshëndetje në Krishtin. 

Si besimtar i krishterë që je, do duhet të dije nga Fjala se ekziston një mëkat i cili nuk ka falje, mëkati ndaj Frymës së Shenjtë. Dhe jo vetëm por edhe çdo mëkat i parrëfyer që do të thotë i pafalur mund të të çojë në Ferr. Dikush, diku shkruante se shumë besimtarë do të shkojnë në qiell duke mbartur mëkate sepse gjatë jetë së tyre tokësore kanë harruar ti sjellin përpara Perëndisë. Kjo nuk është aspak e vërtetë dhe është shumë e rrezikshme të përhapet si mendim dhe si mësim. Së pari vë në dyshim rolin e Frymës dhe së dyti besimtari ka qenë vazhdimisht i ndarë nga Perëndia për shkak të mëkatit që do të thotë se ka jetuar një jetë larg vullnetit të Perëndisë pavarësisht se gjithmonë mund të jetë përpjekur të jetojë një jetë të shenjtë. 

I rashë shumë shkurt por ka shumë për të folur mbi këtë temë. Cili është mendimi yt?


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Kleant Rrera

Pershendetje Peniel dhe faleminderit per pergjigjen. 

Mendoj se ne kompleksitetin e tij me te madh,njeriu nuk i kupton pasojat e veprimeve te tij dhe si rrjedhim eshte si nje femije i vogel qe kupton shume pak gjera. Madje ne Ferr shkojne dhe persona qe nuk kane degjuar ndonjehere per Krishtin dhe rrethanat nuk i kane dhene kurrsesi mundesi atyre madje as te mendojne per Zotin si person dhe si rrjedhim t'a kerkojne. Edhe femijet shkojne ne Ferr,vetem se jane te pasjellshem me prinderit,shoket,pra nuk jane edukuar sic duhet. Kjo eshte e tmerrshme! Rrethanat formojne njeriun,besoj,nuk eshte se ai lind i lig. Mekati kunder Frymes? Cili mekat? Cdo mekat? Gjithsesi dicka me thote se ne ne kete toke kemi ardhur per te bere nje zgjedhje,te qendrojme me Zotin ose larg Tij. Nuk e di jam shume konfuz ne kete pike...

P.S  Shpresoj mos te dukem tendencioz ne pyetjet e mia,i bej thjesht per hir te te mesuarit.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

Mekati me i madh qe ben njeriu, per te cilin  meriton ferrin eshte: te mos besosh ne Birin e Perendsie, i cili vdiq ne kryq per mekatet e gjith botes (Gjon:16:9.). Pra te besh per azgje Birin e Perendise Zotin Krisht, do te thote, te mohosh Shpetimin, dhe ky eshte mekati qe e con njeriun ne ferr.  Qe njeriu eshte mekatar, kete Perendia e di. Po keshtu qe njeriu eshte i paafte te munde mekatin, edhe kete Perendia e di. Perendia gjithashtu nuk e fton njeriun qe te vetpastrohet nga mekati apo te vetdrejtesohet, kjo sepse Ai e di se njeriu eshte krijese e pafuqishme dhe e skllavosur ne mekat. Romak:7:18-24. Pyetja eshte: a mund te denoje Perendia njeriun vetem per faktin se njeriu  ka lindur ne mekat?  Shikoni si thote Pali tek romak:7:25. Falanderoj Perendine me ane te Jezus Krishtit.
  Pra  Perendia dergoi Birin qe te vdese per gjith mekatet tona, per te gjith paaftesine tone ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes. Fjala profetike e Perendise ne bibel na deshmon se, per shpetimin tone nga ferri ka vetem nje mundesi, Besa ne Krisht, kjo sepse Ai vdiq per mekate e tona ne kryq, dhe u ringjall nga vdekja duke na deshmuar se tashme ne kemi fituar.  Por cfar ndodh nese ti nuk e beson dhe pranon Krishtin si te vetmin Shpetimitar?  Ti mbetesh nen  denim te mekatit, dhe keshtu do te duhet te ballafaqohesh vete ne gjyqin e Perendsie, kur Perendia te gjykoje kombet me drejtesi, ku ti je 100% mekatar dhe fajtor.  Prandaj Jezusi tha: une jam Rruga e Verteta dhe Jeta, askush nuk vjen tek Ati pervecse me anen time.  Githshka eshte ne doren tende, ti ke pergjegjesine per vete jeten dhe ekzistencen tende.

----------


## Kleant Rrera

> Por cfar ndodh nese ti nuk e beson dhe pranon Krishtin si te vetmin Shpetimitar?  Ti mbetesh nen  denim te mekatit, dhe keshtu do te duhet te ballafaqohesh vete ne gjyqin e Perendsie, kur Perendia te gjykoje kombet me drejtesi, ku ti je 100% mekatar dhe fajtor.


Kjo me ben te kuptoj shume gjera  :buzeqeshje:

----------

